# Anything to soften stools?



## DamaGodiva (Jan 16, 2008)

ALL of my life I mean ALL of my life I have had constipation. Not for the most part I didn't have to go, I just didn't want to go for fear that I knew it would hurt so bad. I'm 17 but when I first started high school I would go only once a week and then I realized how unhealthy I would be if I didn't go everyday so now I at least try to but NO MATTER WHAT I EAT or use my stools are still so hard they won't flush in the toilet. I'm almost resorting to pooping in a bag and throwing it away like a dog. I tried all the high fiber foods and nothing works. Cheerios just make me poop whatever out faster which isn't comfy let me tell you. Like I said, I'm young and I'm afraid if something doesn't get better soon, I'll have hemorrhoids hanging out of me. Sorry if this was a bit too graphic.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Try taking a spoonful of honey at bedtime and one in the morning - it's sure working for me. May take a couple of days to start the lubrication process so hang on in - I read where you can take 3 tablespoons per day of honey to help constipation - old wives tale! But if it works - well there you go!


----------



## 17553 (Apr 2, 2005)

i have the same problem,honey will not work ,you need to get more water in your lowerbowels to make your stool soft.miralax and docusate sodium are what i use every day andit will make you go everyday and make sure you drink a lot of water with it.they are nothabit forming and are safe to use every day my colorectal surgen said so.start slow and add moretill your stools are soft and you will start going everyday and painless.







i been on it for over a year and even when i get somewhat constipated i still get semi soft stools a will never regetthis regine it worth not having hard stools everyday.fiber and water plus this and excercies willwork,some people have hard stools no matter what they eat plus water and this is the best alternative.


----------



## Mistral (Jan 17, 2008)

I take ProHerb Turkey Rhubarb. It's quite effective. You might have to play with the dose a bit. I buy it from my doctor.This link seems to match it. No details about it though.http://sacredmedicinesanctuary.com/index.p...products_id=471This link has a product that looks like the identical ingredients. More detailed info.http://www.proherbformulas.com/products/turkey.htmlI'm still looking for a long term IBS solution though. I'm not sure I want to take a cascara sagrada/senna product long term.


----------



## poor_kiwi (Jan 21, 2008)

timepiece said:


> some people have hard stools no matter what they eat plus water and this is the best alternative.


Must be me I use Duphalac(although the only way I found to get it is online), it's an osmotic laxative and doesn't creat habit, but it only helps me for some days, then I have to use something else..


----------



## Heva (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi poor kiwi-great to know there is another kiwi out there.I too have this problem and it is very frustrating as I have tried a lot of different things that will work and then stop.I wonder if it is the gas that blocks the bowel? as I seem to go once all the trapped gas is out. I spent three awful hours on the weekend sitting on the loo to go after taking a cleanser.Going to drs tomorrow and asking about stool softeners not just fibre which does upset me.


----------



## poor_kiwi (Jan 21, 2008)

Heva, I must say gas doesn't really cause me a great deal of problems, I have it(we all do)), but it's not like trapped or something..My biggest problem is just I don't feel I wanna go or when I do wanna go stool is too hard..Yes, re stool softeners I did recommend Duphalac, but didn't realise not everybody lives in the UK lol, so it may be called differently in your country. The main active thing is lactulose. Don't take it if you have lactose intolerance tho. When I had an occasional constipation being a teen(usually after taking antibiotics), I was using it for 2 weeks and it helped brilliantly. Now it only helps short term tho. But we all different, so might work for you.


----------



## CuReYet? (Jan 28, 2008)

You sound just like me. I'm 17 also, i had to take a double look at your screen name to make sure i wasn't the one that started the post. I had the exact same issue with the toilet and couldn't take it anymore and did do the bag thing. Anyway, i found out what works for me (but right now nothing is working and i don't know why, very frustrating) eat good amounts of food, vitamin c, calcium magnisium, and triphala. Everyone needs to try triphala. That would make me go 2 times a day and a lot each time. i hope you find something that works.


----------



## managersspecial (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey,I'm 19 and I actually just had a hemorrhoidectomy. Try some over the counter 'stool softeners'-- the kind without laxative or you will justcontinually have to go to the bathroom. This should soften it up a bit.Also, be sure to drink atleast 8 glasses of water, juice a day. I know itshard -- I barely drink 3 or 4. But it really helps me a lot. Try thosetwo things and see if it gets any better.If you have a stool that is so hard and it is just too painful to pass, I wouldrecommend 'Milk of magnesia'. It normally produces a soft bowel movementwithin 90 minutes to 3 hours by drawing water from your body into the stool.Drink that with one or two glasses of water. They say you shouldn't usethe milk of magnesia for more than a week though, unless directed by adoctor.Good luck!-Alex


----------

